# New to the Site From Chicago



## blackkat (May 30, 2006)

hello Looking for new friends in this area chicago,illinois the west side to train me or train with . hit me up if your close antonio.taylor@yahoo.com


----------



## KenpoTess (May 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT  

Be sure to check out this link and add yourself to help find a training partner.  http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2776

Good luck and Enjoy the Board ~!

~Tess


----------



## Lisa (May 30, 2006)

Welcome Blackkat!  Hope you find the training you seek.  Any art specific or are you open to anything?

Hope you find what you seek.  Enjoy the board.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 30, 2006)

Greetings and here's hoping you find what you're looking for!


----------



## Swordlady (May 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  I'm not sure, but I *think* there are other folks from Chicago on this forum.  In any case, I hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 30, 2006)

Kitty!  Hi and welcome to MT!


----------



## HKphooey (May 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Zoran (May 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT.

Are you training now? If yes, what style and under who?

Anyways, I'm in the west susburbs.

P.S.
You shouldn't use your email as it opens you up to spam. There is a private message system here as well as a way for members to send emails to other members.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 30, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## shesulsa (May 30, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!  Enjoy!


----------



## Cryozombie (May 30, 2006)

Several of us from around the Chi-town area, what do you study?


----------



## terryl965 (May 30, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## Kacey (May 30, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting - I'm from Denver, so I'm a little far for a training partner, but there are a few around.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 31, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk 
What are you studying?


----------



## Gemini (May 31, 2006)

Welcome to MT, blackkat!


----------



## blackkat (May 31, 2006)

i'm from the oak park ,illinois area i am not currently train but i would love to get back into it like i said i got my training from the YMCA and it was free so i want to get more of it


----------



## IcemanSK (May 31, 2006)

Welcome, blackkat! I'm a former Chicagoan, now in Los Angeles. The weather is better most days, but I miss the food. Vienna hot dogs & Chicago-style pizza are almost non-existant here.


----------



## MJS (May 31, 2006)

Welcome to MT!! 

Mike


----------



## malenko (May 31, 2006)

Check out Victory Martial Arts in Oak Park, Dion is a great guy.


----------



## Rick Wade (May 31, 2006)

Aloha and welcome to the boards.  Happy Posting

V/R

Rick


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 31, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Gemini (May 31, 2006)

IcemanSK said:
			
		

> Welcome, blackkat! I'm a former Chicagoan, now in Los Angeles. The weather is better most days, but I miss the food. Vienna hot dogs & Chicago-style pizza are almost non-existant here.


Dude! Why do you keep making me HOMESICK! You'd think in New York, someone would know what an Italian Beef is! Jeesh! Chicago Pizza...Giordanos Gino's, Connies, Salarno's. The list never stops! You're killing me. Every year, my sister sends me Carson's Ribs! I gotta go. I'm depressed....


----------



## Henderson (May 31, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------

